# Where do I find squats in Denver?



## Tyler Crossen (Apr 10, 2014)

Just wondering how I go about finding squats/communal living situations in Denver, CO. My partner and I are homeless. We have jobs, so we would be able to contribute to the household. We have a dog and a cat, so they would need to be welcome as well. Also, we would strongly prefer a queer squat. 420-friendly please. 

Thank you.


----------



## denverwi (Apr 10, 2014)

i hear there are some abandoned dorms you could try, but i havent been out there in ages. good luck buddy!


----------



## CaptainCassius (Apr 10, 2014)

you could try going to Sox Place and talking to some people and they might be able to tell you about some abandos.


----------



## CaptainCassius (Apr 10, 2014)

its a drop-in on larimer street just past 20th i think pretty close to the 16th street main drag.


----------



## tyler harmon (Apr 10, 2014)

take the bus to nboulder its much nicer of a place lol


----------



## coldsoap (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm totally cracking a house in Colorado Springs in a week if you'd like to join in! It's going to be a queer squat for sure, I'm grey-a and genderqueer, so I need to establish a safe space deffo.


----------

